# Fresh Air and Sunshine



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pair of pretty kitties! I miss having a cat!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what beautiful cats! I so much love the picture where they are both looking out of the window! How so very sweet! I'm so sorry for all of your loses, but you know, I truly believe that Fresh Air and Sunshine came into your lives " just in that right moment" so that they could help ease the pain that your family was feeling. Cats are quite a bit different than dogs, but they still give you love when you need it the most.

Click-N-Treat, I'm so happy that your precious kitties have brought much fresh air and sunshine to your lives! ❤


----------

